# No Kings Yet?



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess the supposed King that was caught at P'cola pier was actually a ling. Has anyone spotted any Kings out there yet or caught one? Just curious. 

Looks like I have to go to Virginia on a short military relatedbusiness trip until about the first week of May so I won't be able to join you guys onthe pier until then. :crying Hopefully the Kingswill be thick by then.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

The firstKing of the year was caught yesterday off Pcola Pier25lbs by Scotty McGuire. There were also 2 Cobia caught as well. Calvin landed a 50lber and Mike Moore 35#.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i saw 2 kings sky today around 5:30


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet! That's good news but damn that cursed trip I have to go on :banghead Save me some until I get back and have fun in my absence! See ya all when I get back :toast


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

#1 was caught today at Okaloosa... we have been spotting them for atleasta week though....last year, the day they got the first, we SLAYED them..they were all 20lb-30lb+.


----------

